# Help! Bijou swallowed a rubber band!



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bijou just swallowed one of those tiny topknot rubber bands!! I saw her chewing on one, and I stuck my finger in her mouth to try to get it out like usual, but this time she accidentally swallowed it! Afterwards, she was looking all over the floor for it like she wanted to play with it some more!!!!! I try to keep those little bands off the floor....but it is so hard!!! :smilie_tischkante:

I just left a message for my vet in the city, but we are out at the house so I couldn't bring her in even if my vet was in, which I don't think she is.

My mom always gave me rice if I accidentally swallowed something like gum or fish bone....so that's what I just gave Bijou....Did I mess up?  I read online you can give some oil to help it pass-- is that true? What kind of oil? olive oil? 

HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I think she will eventually just pass it. If it was within the last hour then I have heard that you can give 1-2 teaspoons of hydrogen peroxide to make her vomit. Olivie oil or corn oil in her food will help the digestive tract a little slippery and help things move along.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I know how scared you must feel. I would be, too. That little monkey. When I first saw your post, I was thinking big rubber band. When I saw it was the little top knot kind, I breathed a sigh of relief. No, we don't want them swallowing those, but I really believe that Bijou will be just fine. :grouphug:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh Sophia, honestly, the fright these little ones give us from time to time - 

Because the rubber band is very tiny, and does not have sharp edges - I bet that it will pass uneventfully.

I would try giving some chicken broth, if Bijou isn’t a big drinker - just to get things moving along.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blink: Well, since I have had puppies in my home for years.. and training them for the show ring to have something on their heads early.. rubber bands have been found in the poop. :w00t: Never had a problem with it. I don't like it and am trying harder to keep the rubber bands off the floor. To be safe it would be nice to hear from your vet.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :blink: Well, since I have had puppies in my home for years.. and training them for the show ring to have something on their heads early.. rubber bands have been found in the poop. :w00t: Never had a problem with it. I don't like it and am trying harder to keep the rubber bands off the floor. To be safe it would be nice to hear from your vet.


Oh wow. Do you know how many days the "journey" takes?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

aprilb said:


> I know how scared you must feel. I would be, too. That little monkey. When I first saw your post, I was thinking big rubber band. When I saw it was the little top knot kind, I breathed a sigh of relief. No, we don't want them swallowing those, but I really believe that Bijou will be just fine. :grouphug:


Thanks so much!! You made me feel better!!!! MONKEY is right!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> I think she will eventually just pass it. If it was within the last hour then I have heard that you can give 1-2 teaspoons of hydrogen peroxide to make her vomit. Olivie oil or corn oil in her food will help the digestive tract a little slippery and help things move along.


I'll be sure to ask my vet about the hydrogen peroxide or the olive oil.........


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> Oh Sophia, honestly, the fright these little ones give us from time to time -
> 
> Because the rubber band is very tiny, and does not have sharp edges - I bet that it will pass uneventfully.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Allie. Seriously, I think it was my fault for digging around for the rubber band too quickly.......she lost track of it.......I'll never understand why Bijou thinks anything tiny is such a treasure- she didn't want to give it up......:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

princessre said:


> Oh wow. Do you know how many days the "journey" takes?


 :blink: Most of the time I find out about it when I pick up the poop! I don't know how many days the journey takes because I had no idea when they swallowed it, only that it is missing from the top their heads! When it first happened I was concerned but since I have never had a problem it doesn't worry me like that anymore. I am more careful with those pesky rubber bands that are several places in my home because I don't want a bad experience.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

they will pass something in 24-48 hrs. I like the rice idea and I would use a little coconut oil


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - Bijou treasures little bitty things because she is one. :wub: I pretty distinctly remember reading a thread on this on SM back before I even got Tyler and think it was pretty common and just passed for everyone who posted comments. I wouldn't make her vomit -- the vomiting thing for kids and pets I believe has changed in years -- better not to bring things up thru the passage again. I think rice is sticky and might help move it along but it is constipating so maybe the coconut oil. I think nature will just take its course and just watch her. If anything seems to be off, seek the vet out there. Otherwise, relax. Hope everything comes out okay.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

you could try some pumpkin and green beans to get things moving faster

and sounds like you need a laugh 

Last year dexter pooped out a red bow for us as he must have gotten the red bow which was soft off of a stuffed animal and swallowed it and I freaked seeing this red thing in his poop and it was a WHOLE RED BOW. I about died - I guess he wanted to give us a wrapped present for christmas 

I think everything will be ok  try not to stress


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, cool.....Her breakfast already included green beans......I stirred in some olive oil....and I'll go look for some pumpkin today. Thanks, ladies!! I'll keep you posted...Not in too much detail, of course! :thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

dwerten said:


> you could try some pumpkin and green beans to get things moving faster
> 
> and sounds like you need a laugh
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! DEBBBBBB!!!!!! That is hysterical!! You must have just fainted when you saw that entire bow come out!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Poor, sweet Dex!! Thanks so much!!!! I totally did need that laugh......


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

princessre said:


> OMG!!!! DEBBBBBB!!!!!! That is hysterical!! You must have just fainted when you saw that entire bow come out!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Poor, sweet Dex!! Thanks so much!!!! I totally did need that laugh......


 glad I could help hahahaha 

yeah i freaked especially since he has ibd and pancreas issues - I went into panic mode but he was totally fine - I kept racking my brain as to where it came from and what toy but could not find anything and thought heck he wanted to give us a prezzie i guess


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

dwerten said:


> you could try some pumpkin and green beans to get things moving faster
> 
> and sounds like you need a laugh
> 
> ...


:smrofl::smrofl: Aren't our little ones sooo thoughtful? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :smrofl::smrofl: Aren't our little ones sooo thoughtful? :HistericalSmiley:


oh yeah they sure are and the wrapping paper he chose was nice too LOLLLL 

ok here is another one 

My parents went on vacation and came home and my mom had put her nice gold jewelry in a baggie on the kitchen table. Their silky terrier is so awnry - well he jumped on the table stole her jewelry as he was mad they left on vacation and another time he peed in the middle of their bed when they got back from vacation. 

He ate the jewelry it was no where to be found all she found was the baggie. She had my nephews out there with plastic baggies on their hands each time Bear went poop. To this day we still do not know what happened to her jewelry - only Bear knows for sure - He is one expensive silky terrier LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

dwerten said:


> oh yeah they sure are and the wrapping paper he chose was nice too LOLLLL
> 
> ok here is another one
> 
> ...


I think Bear took himself to the pawn shop and got a stash of treats for himself. Mean and smart as could be.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sophia -- Bijou will just pass it. It may come out in "parts" not as a whole rubber band. Should be all out within next couple of days. Not to worry. She'll be fine. You don't need to do anything for her but be patient. 

That get into everything, don't they. And it's always so scary. 

But this one is no big deal. I promise.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

dwerten said:


> oh yeah they sure are and the wrapping paper he chose was nice too LOLLLL
> 
> ok here is another one
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Bear is a luxury silk terrier.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sophia -- Bijou will just pass it. It may come out in "parts" not as a whole rubber band. Should be all out within next couple of days. Not to worry. She'll be fine. You don't need to do anything for her but be patient.
> 
> That get into everything, don't they. And it's always so scary.
> 
> But this one is no big deal. I promise.


Thank you so much, Lynn. You always make me feel better!:wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I think Bear took himself to the pawn shop and got a stash of treats for himself. Mean and smart as could be.:HistericalSmiley:


LOLLLLLLL I bet he did LOL

I think he named the dog food SOLID GOLD LOL - he is a marketing genius


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A good reason to use colored rubber binders! They are easier to spot in the recycled phase.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Aw i know u must hv been scared but i think she will b ok ... Remember how scared i was when dolce ate the crayon.. Lol they do get in everything.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sophia, dogs have a much shorter intestinal track than humans and pass things much more quickly. Honestly, I would not try to induce vomiting ... that teeny little rubber band will surely pass through her with no problems.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Sophia, I know you must have been worried, but I'm sure it will pass right through. Many hugs to you and Bijou.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Sophia, whole foods has the organic pumpkin. I usually buy a few cans incase of something like this...Plus what I do is I put them in a ice cube tray and then I put them in tempered glass containers and put them in the freezer and take one out as needed. Everything will be fine just be on poop patrol...use rubber gloves...wink wink.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

dwerten said:


> LOLLLLLLL I bet he did LOL
> 
> I think he named the dog food SOLID GOLD LOL - he is a marketing genius


Deb, LOLLLLLLLLLLLL!



edelweiss said:


> A good reason to use colored rubber binders! They are easier to spot in the recycled phase.


That's true!



uniquelovdolce said:


> Aw i know u must hv been scared but i think she will b ok ... Remember how scared i was when dolce ate the crayon.. Lol they do get in everything.


OMG, I forgot that Dolce ate the crayon!!!!



MaryH said:


> Sophia, dogs have a much shorter intestinal track than humans and pass things much more quickly. Honestly, I would not try to induce vomiting ... that teeny little rubber band will surely pass through her with no problems.


Thank you, Mary! You made me feel much better. 



allheart said:


> Oh Sophia, I know you must have been worried, but I'm sure it will pass right through. Many hugs to you and Bijou.


Thanks so much- you are so kind!



malteseboy22 said:


> Oh Sophia, whole foods has the organic pumpkin. I usually buy a few cans incase of something like this...Plus what I do is I put them in a ice cube tray and then I put them in tempered glass containers and put them in the freezer and take one out as needed. Everything will be fine just be on poop patrol...use rubber gloves...wink wink.


Oh, right....too bad there's no Whole Foods in the Hamptons.........Why would I use rubber gloves again? Please explain!! (Not in TOO MUCH detail.) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no Sophia, I can imagine how scared/worried you were...I know I would be the same. I think that she will be alright. Reading the responses give me a lil of comfort  sending my kisses to adorable Bijou :wub:
hugs
Kat


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

All will be well when she passes it. Nikki ate a couple of those once.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Bijou.........Let me be away for a while and you go and worry your Mommy sick! Don't scare her anymore.....ok.......I love you! Now play nice!!!!:wub:

Why is it Sophia that when we try to take something out of their little mouth, they want it that much more!! LOL!! I think she will be just fine. I know you were worried.....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yikes! How scary for you...but sounds like she'll be just fine! Thank goodness!!

I am always petrified of Bailey eating something harmful as he loves to chew on anything and everything.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! Not little Bijou! I love how she went looking for it after she swallowed it as if to say "wubbah band? whud wubbah band? I don't see no wubbah band." I, like others, think she should pass it soon and all will be great in the world again. But keep us posted just in case.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor baby Bijou! At least it was her topknot band since those are small and will pass. I know you were terrified!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"This too shall pass."


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I just wanted to come back and update the thread......I never saw anything....but Bijou is alive and kicking, so I guess all is well! Thanks so much for the support!! You all calmed me down when I was a nervous wreck!


----------

